# [US NR] Noah Arthurs 31.38 3BLD



## Noahaha (Jun 18, 2013)

Sloxecution = no NAR but still good solve.

Reconstruction:

Scramble: R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L D' U' B2 R U' F2 L2 R2 (8/10)

Memo:

x y

Corners: PJLOVIBF = the PaJamas are LOw on vying (VI) to be BeeF
Edges: HNWAMGECPA = HaNWA MeGECPA

Execution:

Edges (37):
x' U' M U2 M' U' x (5)
M U2 M U2 M2 (5)
x' z' [U' R' U , M2] z x (8)
x' U L' U' M2 U L U' x M U2 M U2 (don'tlaughatme) (11)
x' [U' R2 U , M2] x (8)

Corners (37): 
z' L' [R' D R , U2] L z (10)
F' [R U2 R' , D'] F (10)
[L' , U R2 U'] (8)
y R' [U2 , R' D' R] R y' (9)

Movecount: 74
Memo time: 10.8
Execution time: 21.5
TPS: 3.44
TPA: 2.39
TPT: 0.6

Stats don't lie. I'm horrible.
Movecount:


----------



## Ollie (Jun 18, 2013)

#coggers = lucky judge?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> #coggers = lucky judge?



Apparently


----------



## cubernya (Jun 18, 2013)

You've been setting way too many records lately. Give others a chance


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> You've been setting way too many records lately. Give others a chance



Heh. Nice job and congrats Noah. You perform very well in comp.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 18, 2013)

Riley said:


> You perform very well in comp.



Kinda helps having been to 18 lol East Coast ftw


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 18, 2013)

I love Coggers reaction. Great solve, shame I couldn't meet you, congratulations on all your records!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2013)

knot bad

nice reaction


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats! Finally top 10.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 18, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Congrats! Finally top 10.



Thanks! You've been making supportive comments on my threads/videos as far back as I can remember <3


----------



## etshy (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm really happy for you Noah  congrats on your great achievements in Cambridge


----------



## HEART (Jun 18, 2013)

Probably the best reaction ever :T

"Ok, it's solved, that's good. 31 sec... hmm... Yep, all good captain"


----------

